# Club voyage discount Brittany



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone , does anyone have a discount number we can use this year or has the system changed?
Jim


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Have PM'd you with details
Mike


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Query answered positively thanks


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Ferry booked :flasingsmile:


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

*Brittany ferries Club Voyage discounts*

I have just noticed a question re this. Is this something that is available?As an annual user of Brittany Ferries I was only aware of their owners abroad discount scheme. Could I ask for details please as I have already made our initial passage registration for Novermber this year.

thank you
john h


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

JIMY said:


> Ferry booked :flasingsmile:


where an when?


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi John 
If you can quote a club voyage members discount code when booking then you get 10 per cent off. I think the member also gets a bonus.
Jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*code*

I have the Spanish Membership.

I am told I get £10 for every booking, not seen that yet.

TM


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

you can use my code/discount number..... s0016r.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Teemy
poole cherbourg june 2
jim


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: code*



teemyob said:


> I have the Spanish Membership.
> 
> I am told I get £10 for every booking, not seen that yet.
> 
> TM


They write to you when your membership is due and in that letter you are given a code to quote on your next booking which reflects the number of ten pounds you have earned. You do not receive cash.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Number*

My Code S98469 got me £70

TM


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

similar i have had four people use my code S0016R.


----------

